# Battery Question



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

HI all. I just got back from a 3 night dry camp (Friday - Monday) and most everything went great. However - on the 3rd day, my battery was dead. It was in the 40s at night so we had the furnace running each night. The only other thing on was the fridge, and the occasional lights and water pump. We spent most of the time outside so the light usage was pretty minimal. Woke up Sunday to a dead battery. I thought that I could plug in to the running tow vehicle and that would charge the battery. Well - I did this for about 20 minutes and was not seeing any results. So - I unhooked the battery and took it home to charge (only had about a 30 minute drive).

So it this a typical time that the battery will last? We have the OEM battery so I am guessing there are better ones out there? We have a 4 night dry camp outing coming up so I am looking for improvements. I guess these are my options:
1) Upgrade to a better battery. If so - how long will that last considering the usage described above.
2) Add a 2nd battery. If I do this - do you connect both batteries to run concurrently (how?) or do you simply swap out one battery for the dead one?
3) Buy a solar battery charger. I have heard that these will keep the battery charged enough. Is anyone doing this and if so do you have suggestions for good vs bad?
4) Buy a generator. This really isn't an option b/c we have the Outback at a site permanatly - other than a few trips throughout the summer. Even then - 90% of those trips will have electric.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Time frame sounds right to me - 3 days and having to use furnace. We had dead battery on last dry camp trip and battery would not take a charge so when we bought we upgraded to 2 batteries wired together








Okay this is the female (non-technical) answer to what we did - now some of you can explain better!!!!









I think we have 2 6volts ?!?









Mrs. Big A


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

► I opted to dump the one 12v for two Trojan golf cart 6v batteries. That in itself made a huge world of difference, probably the one best thing you can do.
► I purchased two $100 solar cells to recharge those batteries, that makes them last much longer.
► When dry camping I use LED stick-on lights that work off of AA batteries, so that I don't drain my existing 12v lights. These lights are in the bedroom, bathroom, over the dining room table, and the kitchen sink. They rotate and put out a pretty good amount of light. I have yet to replace the batteries in them!
► Instead of using the furnace to heat the OB when I'm dry camping, I purchased a Coleman catalytic heater, which has no real flame and is safe to use in an enclosed area. They use those one pound propane tanks and last about 8 hours.
► And just in case, I do have a Honda e2000ui generator, but the last time I dry camped, utilizing my above methods, I didn't have to use it in three days of camping.

Following the above, you'll be able to stretch your dry camping time.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Be pleased! You got two full nights of furnace operation out of a single 12v battery. That in itself is as good as it gets. But to answer your question, if you plan on dry camping you will definately need two batteries. Many like having two 6v deep cycle golf cart batteries wired in series to make 12v. I have these myself and have camped for 3 cold nights of furnace use and on the 4th day still had plenty of battery left over. We have no generator or solar panels so all the power came from battery storage.

Good Luck!


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

So how much will 2 6volt deep cycle golf batteries run? Where do you buy these type of batteries? I really don't expect to do a lot of dry camping so I am looking for a fairly cheap option. Is anyone doing the solar battery charger?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Costco or Sam's club usually have the cheapest prices. They used to be about $70 but with the cost of metals these days they will likely be more. Maybe $85-95 I would guess.

Since you only need an occaisional solution, you could also go out and buy another 12v battery that is identical to the one already installed. It's obvious that your current battery is in excellent condition and two 12v's would still give you enough juice to get through 2-3 nights of running the furnace. And when dry camping in the summer you're better still because you don't need the furnace which is a big voltage hog.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

California Jim said:


> It's obvious that your current battery is in excellent condition and two 12v's would still give you enough juice to get through 2-3 nights of running the furnace.


I tried the two 12volt batteries route, Interstate deep cycle brand. I purchased or replaced four in the span of one year. They didn't do the trick. I got two replaced under Interstate's warranty, but when I brought them back three months later because they wouldn't hold a charge, I was told that since I'm using them in a trailer, and that's supposedly extremely hard on them, the warranty wasn't going to replace them again. I told Interstate to keep my batteries, I didn't need those oversized paperweights, but that I would also let people know my experience, henceforth this little tale.

Since I've switch to the two 6v Trojan 125 golf cart batteries, my problems with dead or dying batteries has ended. I just went 12 weeks without a camping trip (shame on me) but when I reconnected the batteries they were still at over 90% charged. Had I done that with the 12v batteries, also totally disconnected) they would have been dead as a door nail. And that's a real hassle when you need to use an electric tongue jack to raise your OB so that you can hook it up. Fortunately, I learned my lesson, and always traveled with a spare jumper battery. It saved me with the 12v battery. I don't need that now, though.

Live and learn.

If you're looking to purchase Trojan 125 batteries, I'd suggest you do a Google search for the best pricing, including shipping or pick-up in your neck of the woods. Because what I paid to have them here in Southern California, I picked them up directly from a dealer, might not be the same for you if you need to add shipping, since these things weigh about 60#'s each.

More living and learning.

Also, someone a couple of posts ago asked about solar panels. My previous post addressed that. They will keep my batteries charged probably indefinitely as long as I conserve electrical consumption. Then I'm only limited by the amount of water I have and the amount of sewage I create.


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I have had several TTs over the years and I do dry camp a lot. On each one I eventually upgraded to two Trojan 6 volt deep cycle batteries (wired to create 12 volts). Dry camping and constantly worrying about batteries running down is a drag. Just get the Trojans and be done with it. I prefer the Trojan 105s to the 125s but they are both really good. The 105s are sort of the gold standard and have been around making campers happy for a long time. The 125s may (rumor) not last as many cycles as the 105s but do, of course, have more amp hours in them.

I also have one 123 watt solar panel on the roof of my Outback but this may be sort of overkill if you have the Trojans. But I like watching those batteries charge up silently during the day!


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

Update on the battery issue. I charged the original battery and took the OB home for a good cleaning last week. I cannot park the OB at the house (ordinances) so I moved it Tuesday evening. I did not plug in as I wanted to see how the battery would hold up with just the fridge running (trial run for an upcoming dry camp). So I go out to check it on Sunday morning - and the battery is dead and the gas alarm is going off (due to the battery being dead). Maybe I was expecting too much, but I figured the battery would last longer than 5 nights with just the fridge running. Nothing else was on. How long should the battery last with just the fridge and no lights being turned on/off? Is my battery shot? If so - any chance this is covered under warranty? I bought the OB last July so we are less than a year old.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

With just the fridge and the other normal parasitic loads you should get 10 to 12 days. Your battery has been compromised due to excessive pull down, low electrolyte or there are other loads you have not identified.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Simpson,

One lesson I learned early on... When dry camping, make sure the humidity control on the refrigerator is turned off. It's the switch that is along the top edge of the freezer door. The unit is actually an electric heater, and it will draw the batteries down in no time.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Simpson,
> 
> One lesson I learned early on... When dry camping, make sure the humidity control on the refrigerator is turned off. It's the switch that is along the top edge of the freezer door. The unit is actually an electric heater, and it will draw the batteries down in no time.
> 
> ...


Humidity Control. Glad you mentioned that Doug.









I have had two Sears Die Hard Marine Platinum. 12volts. They're Horses!
But I use the Solar cells during the day to recharge. 
Thanks !!


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

Never heard of the humidity control switch. I will have to check that out. Tyvekcat mentions that you have 2 sears 12 volts - do you have them wired to run at the same time? If so - is that difficult to do? Also - what solar cells do you use to recharge?


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

simpson said:


> Never heard of the humidity control switch. I will have to check that out. Tyvekcat mentions that you have 2 sears 12 volts - do you have them wired to run at the same time? If so - is that difficult to do? Also - what solar cells do you use to recharge?


Hi Simpson: Yeah the, Batteries are wired in Parallel, for 12 volts but maximum for current draw on demand. Positive to positive, negative-negative, so the voltage won't add. There are kits.

The solar cells I use are two high output ones from Volkswagen and one from Northern. I mix and match which ones I use. I have connectors at the batteries so I can connect the solar cells direct, and disconnect power to the trailer. I set the cells out when we camp. I plan on setting some Plexiglas on the bigger Northern solar cell and attaching it to the roof semi-permanently. We'll see what happens, I plan more than actually gets done.

I bought the Northern cell and controller on sale last year. The VW solar cells are from that auction site. They are fun to play with. I have a analog Voltmeter I plan on installing in the wall somewhere in the Outback.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll 2nd, or 3rd or ... the vote for the dual 6V's. I also added solar this spring and am eager to try it out. Solar is not a cheap alternative, so if you just want 3-4 days, get the dual 6V's and forget about it (don't forget about them though.... you still need to check water levels, etc...







).

I got mine at Costco. They don't have the glamor of the Trojan brand







, but work very well. I think they were in the $80 range last I checked. There are only a few battery manufacturers out there. Costco's is Johnson Controls. Not sure about the others.

Good luck.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I'll 2nd, or 3rd or ... the vote for the dual 6V's. I also added solar this spring and am eager to try it out. Solar is not a cheap alternative, so if you just want 3-4 days, get the dual 6V's and forget about it (don't forget about them though.... you still need to check water levels, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Johnson Controls, makes the Die Hards now.


----------

